# 6" x1"x 1" blanks



## dollyb (May 6, 2016)

Hi!  I am a newbie here. I need a blank 6" long , 1" by 1".  I can't seem to find a blank this big? 
Any ideas?
Thanks in advance!

Dollyb


----------



## Drewboy22 (May 6, 2016)

https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/t/27/Domestic-Hardwoods?sz=850

These are 1X1X12 so you can cut them in half 

Oh, and Welcome to the IAP!!


----------



## robutacion (May 6, 2016)

What sort of blank are you after?

Cheers
George


----------



## dollyb (May 6, 2016)

*Thanks!*

Thank you for responding! I am looking for acrylic turquoise flake.  You know with black veins.  Kind of old fashioned, but it is what the client wants! I wonder if it is hard to turn?
Dollyb


----------



## magpens (May 6, 2016)

You may have to get it specially made.  Send me a PM.


----------



## GaryMGg (May 8, 2016)

If your pens are like your furniture, we're in for some visual treats.
:biggrin:


----------



## Boss302 (May 8, 2016)

These guys have a good selection:

1 inch and Larger Diameter Acrylic Pen Blanks


----------



## SDB777 (May 8, 2016)

Welcome aboard!!!!



Scott B


----------



## KenV (May 8, 2016)

Dolly 

Welcome

Trustone comes in a couple of turquoise with black web formats.  7/8 by 5 inch is the standard large size, but the blanks are cut from a block and for the right price can be specially sourced.  R & B Craft is a good place to ask.   

7/8 has, with care, fit even large format pens for me.


----------



## Jim15 (May 8, 2016)

Welcome Dolly.


----------

